# -
100500 ,       ,   ,  

1)        ,       -      -     ,   ,       ?        

2)       -      -   ,        -  ?     -  ,       .         

-  
-  




-  
  -  
  -  
-  
   -  
   -  

3)     -   ?    , -     , ..  -       ?

4)   -          ,     - //, ?

5)   -        - ..     ,  .     -         ,    . 

6)     ,      ?

7)       2       ,    ,     ,   -  ,      ?

 ,   )      .       - -  , ,  . !

----------

-   (     doc  html)         F1

 :yes:

----------

1    -   1.15-    (        )

----------

> 1)        ,       -      -     ,   ,       ?


   .   



       -     (      :Smilie: )







> 6)     ,      ?


      ,   
          ,  .      .   1.30 




> 7)       2       ,    ,     ,   -  ,      ?


  2  


!            .        .
-     . - ---10--  
       .
  . 
            . 
      ,           .
       .
    . 
http://www.ib.ru/pages/programmnye_p...y/obnovleniya/
!

----------

**,  ...  :Smilie:     ...        :Smilie:     .      :yes:

----------


## Squrel

!   .   .     
1)  -      ?          ?
2)     ,     / .       /  .      ?
3)    -        ?       (  -,    ,       )  ,      ,     ,    ,   .   -      ?

----------

> 1)  -      ?          ?


 




> 2)     ,     / .       /  .      ?


 ,    
 --1.5  , , -    (  F7),    - .       ,          .
    ,         -( )          .                 (       )



> 2)3)    -        ?       (  -,    ,       )  ,      ,     ,    ,   .   -      ?


 
        ,

----------


## Squrel

.      ,      ((

  ,     .      ( 2011)  ,  ,  ,      .   ,       2011  -    ?      0,  /

----------

- - 


    -   
   -1   -1.9     . 1.9

----------


## 88

.  ,        ,    ,     .  ,  .     ,     -  1.   ,    .      -   -     ,  - . 
           .   .    ,   -   , ,   -.      .      .

----------


## mirka

,   1,   -,      -    1                ( ,    )?    ...

----------

> 1,   -


  :Smilie:

----------


## ANRy

- .
 - .
  -  ...
   !  :Smilie: 




> -


"-"  "-"      .
       .

----------


## Ruffa

,   ?
        ,       . .. ""     .     .     ?

----------

> ,   ?
>         ,       . .. ""     .     .     ?


  .

----------

?          ?

----------

.    ?

----------



----------

? 
 ,   10   ...   ,    .

http://new.ib.ru/wiki/381

----------

- .  .      .     -    .
    -    :Smilie:  
,   ,    90/1/1,       .
:
http://narod.ru/disk/63729061001.55d.../9011.doc.html
 , ,    . 
  -   . 
         -

----------

- 10  - 8      ,   ,         ,     . 
,   ,      - 10.
  , .  
       !!  ::nyear:: 
     !

----------


## AndrewEduts

, .. 1 2 3 4 5 ... 270 271,  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 ... 270 271   , ,  150.         .       ?

----------

